# Layout Progress#7



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is a picture of the freight yard throat. The passenger platforms are visible at the top of the photo. These are low resolution pictures not taken by me so I had not been posting them. There are additional freight yard tracks under the overhead structure not visible in the low light.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I like!!:appl:


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Amflyer,
That is a great yard. You must have a very large area for your layout, looks very impressive.









Mine is significantly smaller and progressing slowly.
Aflyer


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That is a very nice, well thought out layout. Will you use 3' Gargraves track in the hidden areas? I see you avoided reverse loops. I think you will like having the turntable. Most manufacturers have just a couple of angles between tracks to choose from in automatic indexing operation. It can complicate the track arrangement. The plan looks like you have a lot of operating possibilities to keep it interesting. 
Mine is 16'x 21', I elected to make it around the walls with a center peninsula for the yards. To get everything to fit custom turnouts were required along with flex track.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

That is going to be a very impressive S layout. I'm looking 
forward to more pictures.

Don


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm going to have to move closer to you so we can play "trains"!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I do not plan to ever sell the house when the layout is installed. We made that decision first. 
We do have guest rooms for those who drop by.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> That is a very nice, well thought out layout. Will you use 3' Gargraves track in the hidden areas? I see you avoided reverse loops. I think you will like having the turntable. Most manufacturers have just a couple of angles between tracks to choose from in automatic indexing operation. It can complicate the track arrangement. The plan looks like you have a lot of operating possibilities to keep it interesting.
> Mine is 16'x 21', I elected to make it around the walls with a center peninsula for the yards. To get everything to fit custom turnouts were required along with flex track.


Tom, 
Thank you for the kind words, I had major help from this forum about 2 years ago to come up with the track plan. I have the two long sides about completed but need to finish the center section for the upper level, It is all done with A/F tubular track on A/F roadbed. I am using an old Wilson turntable, but threatening to buy one that Portliness is now offering, and also thinking about using GarGraves track in the turn table roundhouse area.
Lot's of work left to do,
George


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I never scrolled down far enough on the Portlines homepage to see the turntable! My advice is buy the TT sooner rather than later, it will affect your layout structure and the precise track placement. Also, the TT is basically a reverse loop so it will affect the wiring slightly.
It looks like you have some of the K Line 27" radius track with the compatible rubber roadbed. I only have 12 pieces, it was for use on a small Christmas layout.
George, I know from past experience your layout will take a lot of time to finish. I also learned that once I had some trains running my focus on construction faded.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> I never scrolled down far enough on the Portlines homepage to see the turntable! My advice is buy the TT sooner rather than later, it will affect your layout structure and the precise track placement. Also, the TT is basically a reverse loop so it will affect the wiring slightly.
> It looks like you have some of the K Line 27" radius track with the compatible rubber roadbed. I only have 12 pieces, it was for use on a small Christmas layout.
> George, I know from past experience your layout will take a lot of time to finish. I also learned that once I had some trains running my focus on construction faded.


Tom, 
I did use the 27" radius where I could because the trains look so much better on it. The lower loop is completed all the way around. The upper loop needs two bridges built, and complete the TT roundhouse area.

I am really thinking about upgrading the TT now, as you say it would be a lot of rework later. I attached a couple of photos showing the area in it's current status.

















George


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow! You do really nice work! Unless there is something deficient with the operation I see no reason to replace that turntable.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

George, here is a picture of the TT in my layout. The differences are all after the fact detailing and weathering. The pit rail was replaced with code 125, the running rails are MTH code 138. The bridge detailing is separately applied artful details on the original plain structure.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Tom,
That is a beautiful turntable, where can I get one just like it?

Seriously, what brand is it? The detailing is also just phenomenal, is it a kit or scratch built?

Thank you,
George


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The TT was made by AAA. They seem well made. The clearance required below the pit was less than some others so we had no interference with the tracks below it at the minus 6.5" elevation. Finally it has a control system that is indexable in any increment to match up with the non standard angle between the tracks. Some of the more well known names no longer provide S scale.
The AAA standard turntable looks just like yours as far as detailing. I ordered it "detailed" at a substantial price increase. What I received was well short of the detail on the balance of the layout so it was re-detailed and greatly augmented by others. It works fine. I felt going to a craftsman level of detail was appropriate for something that is located front and center on the layout and likely a center of attention.
As I mentioned the pit rail was replaced with MicroMark code 125 rail and the bridge was totally rebuilt to get the current appearance. Lighting was also added but not visible in the picture above.


----------

